# Early PostMil (Hodge, Warfield, etc.) early daters for Revelation?



## shackleton (Jul 16, 2008)

Since most PostMil's seem to hold to an early date for the Book of Revelation I was wondering if the early Princeton folks were early daters since technically that was before Dispsensationalism.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jul 16, 2008)

It is my understanding that the early daters are not Post-Mils as a broad group but that certain subset of Post-Mils, the preterists. Because the older Princeton men were not preterists (to my knowledge) but were historicists in their understanding of Revelation, an early date is unnecessary.


----------

